# Dashboard issue with tail light LED install



## 6LGTO (Apr 3, 2013)

Put in my depo tail lights today along with LEDs. Everything seemed to be working great but I noticed when driving home that my gauges would illuminate whenever I would press the brake. 

These are the LEDs I got for my brake lights

1157 CAN Bus LED Bulb - Dual Intensity 26 SMD LED Tower | S series | Specialty & Automotive | Universal LED Bulb Finder | Super Bright LEDs

And this is a video of the problem I'm having

video-2013-04-02-22-36-38.mp4 Video by transamws6_97 | Photobucket


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums.
I'd say you have some wires crossed as I see the front marker lights lighting up too. Probably have the brake light and running light wires connected backwards at one of the taillights so when you step on the brakes it's back feeding to the dash and front lights.


----------



## 6LGTO (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks Rukee. I actually went out during lunch and put incandescent bulbs back in the tail lights and it works normal now. I'll chalk it up to needing load resistors even though the bulbs are supposed to have resistors built in. So I have two load resistors en route. Hopefully this solves the problem so if someone else runs into this they'll know what to do.


----------



## 6LGTO (Apr 3, 2013)

Well just installed the 6 ohm load resistors and still having the same problem. So the incandescent bulbs will go back in. Having the LED tail lights just isn't worth the hassle to keep messing around with it.


----------



## Metallifan (Jan 6, 2013)

Are they really that much better anyway?


----------



## 6LGTO (Apr 3, 2013)

not really. Since I went with the black and clear depos with no red in the tail I was just wanting it to be clear when the light wasn't lit instead of the red of the bulb lens causing there to be some red. I contacted superbrightled today and they said my issue is common with non CAN Bus vehicles using CAN Bus lights, so apparently our vehicle won't work with this type of bulb even though they list it on their website.


----------



## The Black Mongoose (Oct 16, 2012)

bump** sorry to bring up an old thread, but iam having the same problem with my 06


----------

